# Hunting in Hampshire on Boxing Day



## gillianfleming (24 December 2008)

I'm going to be going to my first meet on Boxing day, i'v discovered where it is but is there anything i should know?

Just going to spectate at the start as i thought it would a good day to do it, says it starts at 11 is that when they leave or is that when people plan to be there?

Sorry a bit silly really but don't want to look stupid lol


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2008)

If it's the HH then it's get there for 11, move off about 20 past (although you would need to be there a bit earlier to get parked and walk up to the meet).  If it's another hunt in Hampshire, then I don't know!


----------



## gillianfleming (24 December 2008)

Thanks Rowreach, not sure who it is just that they meet at the fur and feathers lol

Planning on getting there in plenty of time so i can have a bit of a nosey


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2008)

That's the HH.  They will probably unbox elsewhere (usually Moundsmere but might not be this year, don't know) and hack to the meet, so if you position yourself well you can watch them all arrive coming along the slip road.  I'd park your car away from the meet so it doesn't get squashed (gets very congested around the pub).  It's a lovely meet (not the same as when they used to meet on the Butts and ride round the hospital though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).

Hope you have a lovely time - if you see the lady master (they only have one) tell her Jo says Hi! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Our hounds here meet in Asda car park and then clatter up the High Street (with the hounds disappearing into all the shops on the way)


----------



## gillianfleming (24 December 2008)

Thanks for that.  Will definately give myself plenty of time, think i know of somewhere i can abandone my car and walk but may be a bit of a trek though lol.

Would it be ok for me to take my camera with me do you think?


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2008)

Loads of people will have cameras.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 There are a couple of back lanes off the slip road where you can park quite easily, and verges if they aren't too soft, so you shouldn't have to park too far away.


----------

